# 29 gallon Afra Jalo reef setup



## Orbital (Jun 11, 2005)

Setup also has two white Labidochromis.









Alpha male









Sub-dominant #2 male


----------



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

wow!!! very nice!!! It looks awesome. The white labs are really great, i've heard of these guys before, but i've never seen them at my lfs. In the wild, aren't the white labs found near a place called Lion's Cove or something? i could be wrong, i'm not the biggest cichlid expert in the world. awesome tank though! two thumbs up! :wink: 

*edit* yes ok, now I remember. The yellow labs occur at Lions Cove, not necassarily the white population. The white population occurs north of Lion's cove, at Nkhoso point. Very interesting. There is even a half white, half yellow population. Here take a look: 








These guys apparrantly appear on the south side of lions cove.


----------



## Orbital (Jun 11, 2005)

Thanks. :grin: 

There are a few types of white labs, that type that I have are typically found at Nkhata bay. They seem to be fairly rare compared to some of the other Labs. My pictures do them no justice. A friend locally has a group, and that is the only reason I have any. Rarely you can come across them at GCCA auctions & swaps.

Chad


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

very impressive!


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Neat! Very colorful!


----------



## FishCrazy1234 (Jun 23, 2005)

Very Nice Tank!! But wat do u have in the breeder net..


----------



## Orbital (Jun 11, 2005)

FishCrazy1234 said:


> Very Nice Tank!! But wat do u have in the breeder net..


If I remember right, it was a holding female that was getting nipped up some. Didn't want her getting stressed, so moved her to a net. Normally they hold the fry fine in the main tank though. They breed alot, I think there are at least two holding currently.


----------

